# هل سمعت من قبل صوت حدوث الcavitation إستمع الأن



## مؤمن عاشور (23 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو لكل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع ألا ينسى ذكر الله


----------



## mechanical9 (23 أغسطس 2006)

علىطول ورايا يا معلمي و مكملنى (لا اله الا الله محمد رسول اللة)


----------



## Eng_Mido (23 أغسطس 2006)

*لا اله الا الله ...محمد رسول الله*


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (23 أغسطس 2006)

​ 
لك أخي الكريم على هذا الملف ​ 
وجزاك الله خير على التذكير بالله ... لا إله إلا الله​


----------



## NAK (24 أغسطس 2006)

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر و لله الحمد

جزاك الله عنا خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## eng_redaesm (26 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا غالي 

لا تنس ذكر الله


----------



## خالد ماهر (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن ان تشرح لنا معنى كلمة cavitation
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (27 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزى خالد ماهر
إذا انخفض الضغط داخل المضخة او فى انبوبة السحب إلى ضغط يساوى أو أقل من ضغط بخار السائل عند درجة حرارة التشغيل فإن جزء من السائل يتبخر ويكون فقاعة من البخار تتحرك مع السائل داخل المضخة إى نقطة ذات ضغط اكبر غير مناسب لوجود البخار فتنفجر فقاعة البخار تاركة فراغ يندفع باقى السائل لملئه فيصطدم بريش المروحة مصحوبا بارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة ويؤدى ذلك إلى:
1-حدوث إهتزازات ميكانيكية بالمضخة
2-صوت طرقات متتالية
3-إنخفاض فى الضاغط والتصرف والكفاءة
4- بتكرار الظاهرة مع دوران المضخة يحدث تأكل فى المروحة والريش قرب منطقة الخروج ويشبه إلى حد كبير تسوس الاسنان teeth cavities لذا سميت هذه الظاهرة بالتكهف
هل تريد معرفة شىء اخر
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا انت نستغفرك ونتوب إليك


----------



## خالد ماهر (27 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
انا درست هذه الظاهره بس مكنتش متذكرها


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Cavitation and Bubble Dynamics 






This book describes and explains the fundamental physical processes involved in bubble dynamics and the phenomenon of cavitation. It is intended as a combination of a reference book for those scientists and engineers who work with cavitation or bubble dynamics and as a monograph for advanced students interested in some of the basic problems associated with this category of multiphase flows. A basic knowledge of fluid flow and heat transfer is assumed but otherwise the analytical methods presented are developed from basic principles. The book begins with a chapter on nucleation and describes both the theory and observations of nucleation in flowing and non-flowing systems. The following three chapters provide a systematic treatment of the dynamics of the growth, collapse or oscillation of individual bubbles in otherwise quiescent liquids. Chapter 4 summarizes the state of knowledge of the motion of bubbles in liquids. Chapter 5 describes some of the phenomena which occur in homogeneous bubbly flows with particular emphasis on cloud cavitation and this is followed by a chapter summarizing some of the experiemntal observations of cavitating flows. The last chapter provides a review of the free streamline methods used to treat separated cavity flows with large attached cavities

http://caltechbook.library.caltech.edu/1/05/BUBBOOK.pdf

This book can be read online at
http://caltechbook.library.caltech.edu/1/04/bubble.htm​


----------



## خالد ماهر (27 أغسطس 2006)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/علي (28 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="00ccff"] 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
[/glow]


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (28 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا محب لله ورسوله

إلى كل من إشترك فى هذا الموضوع 

هذا مقطع فيديو عن تأثير التكهف وليس فى المضخات ولكن 
Cavitation is a process that destroys spillways
ارجو ان يكون مفيدا
http://www.open-video.org/details.php?videoid=564

سبحان الله والحمد لله
احب ان أذكر إخوانى بفضل الصيام فى شهر شعبان


----------



## سيارة (28 أغسطس 2006)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## جاسر (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

فكرة جميلة ... 

لا اله الا الله


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (29 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو لكل من عنده صور للضرر الحادث من تأثير cavitation ان يرسلها 
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك نستغفرك ونتوب إليك


----------



## captainpower (29 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير يا اخ مؤمن
ملحوظه:
[blink] 
بلاش تعمل مقالب مره تانيه في صحابك
[/blink]
اللهم بلغنا رمضان


----------



## فزاع (29 أغسطس 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه ياخوي


----------



## eng_hazem123 (29 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="11 70"]شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا[/frame]


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (29 أغسطس 2006)

انا فى إنتظار الصور
سبحان الله والحمد لله


----------



## رؤى المدينة (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amirhelmy (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجدى (12 مارس 2007)

هل تستخدم هذه ظاهرة التكهف فى اعمال التصميم ؟ (cavitation )
لاشك ان ظاهرة التكهف التى يطلق عليها لفظ Cavitation
تستخدم لمعرفة الضغوط التصميمة للطلمبات و الخطوط الداخلة و الخارجة من الطلمبات, فاذا و قعت ظاهرة التكهف فانها تضر اقتصاديا بالمعدات العاملة , لذلك وجب على مهندسى التصميم تحديد ضغوط التشغيل و تحديد الضغط الادنى الذى يتكون عنده ضعظ البخار , حتى لا تتكون هذه الظاهرة


----------



## hamada_hassan_e (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبداية الموضوع بذكر الله رائعة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومه الف شكر


----------



## اميمة كريم (13 مايو 2007)

نشكرك يا مؤمن 
وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## الزعيم3 (14 مايو 2007)

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا انت نستغفرك ونتوب إليك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (14 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك .سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## paradisein (17 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك
ممكن من فضلك تقلنا طرق علاج ال cavitation اوبمعنى اخر لو حدثت الظاهرة كيف نتخلص منها؟
وازاى نتجنب حدوثه من الاصل ؟


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esmail rashad (22 يونيو 2007)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووورررررر


----------



## قلب الأحبة (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جدا على هذه المعلومات , وجزاك الله كل خير 


شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ابوبكر ادم علي (24 يونيو 2007)

ارجو معرفة التفسير الفيزيائي مدعما بمعادلة لعملية تزايد الاجهادات بصورة كبيرة جدا في منطقة التكهف


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (24 يونيو 2007)

جميل ولكني كنت أظن أنه سيحدث صوت انفجار لأني كنت أعلم أنه يسبب انهيار للماسورة 
فهل يمكن توضيح أكثر بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ أماني (25 يونيو 2007)

*بسم الله*

شكرا لك ... سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا انت نستغفرك ونتوب إليك


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (25 يونيو 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (25 يونيو 2007)

*Incompressible Flow Turbomachines: Design, Selection, Applications, and Theory*



ابوبكر ادم علي قال:


> ارجو معرفة التفسير الفيزيائي مدعما بمعادلة لعملية تزايد الاجهادات بصورة كبيرة جدا في منطقة التكهف



اقرا هذا الكتاب
Incompressible Flow Turbomachines: Design, Selection, Applications, and Theory 






http://rapidshare.com/files/6952386/Incompressible_flow_turbomachines.rar


----------



## باسم حميدو (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مظبوط مظبوط بالظبط زى ميكون بتقلب رمل جواها


----------



## fadi kabes (27 يوليو 2007)

لا أله إلا الله 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (28 يوليو 2007)

اشكر كل من شارك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (23 نوفمبر 2007)

دي صوره Francis turbine, cavitation damage and old repairs with stainless steel welding


----------



## امجد عودة (23 نوفمبر 2007)

لا اله الا اللة محمد رسول اللة دائما وابدا... مشكور وجزيت الجنة


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## طالب ميكانيكا (25 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية اخوي الغالي 

واتمنى انك تحطلنا موضوع عن ظاهرة التكهف تعلمنا عن المقدمات فيها


----------



## الجزار المصرى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له

شكراً اخي الكريم


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسام حرب (2 ديسمبر 2007)

التكهف ليه طريقة علاج بواسطة اللحام مكان النقر بس إيه نوع اللحام والمعدن الي هنلحم بيه أي معلومات أفيدونا


----------



## خالد1390 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد مؤنس (4 ديسمبر 2007)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## alaasur (8 ديسمبر 2007)

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له ،له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير
جزاك الله كل خير


----------

